# Game #33 (1/7): Los Angeles Lakers @ Los Angeles Clippers



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

<center>















Los Angeles Lakers (16-16) @ Los Angeles Clippers (17-13)

Staples Center (Los Angeles)









Date: Saturday, January 7th
Time: 7:30 pm

*Television:*






















KCAL KTLA NBALP

*Radio:*















Xtra Sports 570 ESPN 1330

*Probable Starters:*




































S. Cassell D. Ewing C. Mobley E. Brand C. Kaman 





































S. Parker K. Bryant L. Odom K. Brown C. Mihm

*Key Reserves:*
Los Angeles Lakers





























Brian Cook
Devean George
Luke Walton
Sasha Vujacic

Los Angeles Clippers





























Yaroslav Korolev
Shaun Livingston
Walter McCarty
Quinton Ross

*Team Leaders:*
<table border=3 bordercolor="#9932CC" width=100% ><tr align=center><td>*Lakers*</font></td><td> </font></td><td>*Clippers*</font></td></tr><tr align=center><td>Kobe Bryant 33.2</td><td>*PPG*</td><td>Elton Brand 24.8</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Lamar Odom 9.4</td><td>*RPG*</td><td>Elton Brand 10.7</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Lamar Odom 5.6</td><td>*APG*</td><td>Sam Cassell 6.8</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Smush Parker 1.8</td><td>*SPG*</td><td>Shaun Livingston 1.3</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Chris Mihm 1.3</td><td>*BPG*</td><td>Elton Brand 2.6</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Brian Cook .525</td><td>*FG%*</td><td>Zeljko Rebraca .553</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Smush Parker .406</td><td>*3PT%*</td><td>Sam Cassell .370</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Sasha Vujacic .952</td><td>*FT%*</td><td>Sam Cassell .899</td></tr></table>

*Season Standings:*
*Pacific Division*
<table border=3 bordercolor="#0000ff" width=100% ><tr align=center><td>*Team*</td><td>*Record*</td><td>*Game(s) Back*</td><tr align=center><td>Phoenix Suns</td><td>21-11</td><td>--</td><tr align=center><td>Los Angeles Clippers</td><td>17-13</td><td>3.0</td><tr align=center><td>Golden State Warriors</td><td>17-16</td><td>5.0</td><tr align=center><td>Los Angeles Lakers</td><td>16-16</td><td>5.0</td><tr align=center><td>Sacramento Kings</td><td>13-18</td><td>8.0</td></table>

*Western Conference*
<table border=3 bordercolor="#0000ff" width=100% ><tr align=center><td>*Team*</td><td>*Record*</td><td>*Game(s) Back*</td><tr align=center><td>1. San Antonio Spurs</td><td>26-7</td><td>--</td><tr align=center><td>2. Phoenix Suns</td><td>21-11</td><td>4.5</td><tr align=center><td>3. Minnesota Timberwolves</td><td>15-15</td><td>9.5</td><tr align=center><td>4. Dallas Mavericks</td><td>24-9</td><td>2.0</td><tr align=center><td>5. Memphis Grizzlies</td><td>21-10</td><td>4.0</td><tr align=center><td>6. Los Angeles Clippers</td><td>17-13</td><td>7.5</td><tr align=center><td>7. Golden State Warriors</td><td>17-16</td><td>9.0</td><tr align=center><td>8. Los Angeles Lakers</td><td>16-16</td><td>9.5</td><tr align=center><td>9. Utah Jazz</td><td>16-17</td><td>10.0</td><tr align=center><td>10. Denver Nuggets</td><td>16-18</td><td>10.5</td></table>

Injuries Toughen Laker Rematch
By Jason Reid, Times Staff Writer










SACRAMENTO — Although the Clippers say they don't look ahead on the schedule, they know when the Lakers are up next.

It's not business as usual for the Clippers against their in-house rival, and owner Donald T. Sterling and his team were especially upbeat Nov. 18 after a 97-91 victory over the Lakers in the first meeting this season at Staples Center.

When the teams face each other again tonight, the Clippers will try for their fourth consecutive victory in a series the Lakers have dominated, 124-42.

"The one thing about this team is that we've got character; we're always going to play hard no matter who we're playing or where," point guard Sam Cassell said. "We feel real good about how we've played, we haven't played as well as we can play because we have some key guys out, but we've shown everybody what the Clippers are about."

[More in URL]

Quote of the Night: 
_ "I didn't want this to be the team that lost six in a row. He's too good of a coach for that."_
 - 1/6: Kobe Bryant on ending losing streak for Phil.

Clippers Forum Game Thread
</center>


----------



## KoBe & BeN GoRdOn! (Aug 4, 2005)

this game would be nice to win


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Time to get back on the winning side of things. I think Kwame can body up with Brand effectively. Not enough to stop him of course. We just need he and Mihm to stay out of foul trouble. Kobe needs to play his game. Hopefully either Smush, Devean, or Cook can step up as the second option with Lamar playing initiator. I expect a win here.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

I dont know why. Maybe because my bday is this month, but i fell that Kobe is going to go on another 40 pt tirade this month...I just got a wierd feeling...


----------



## shobe42 (Jun 21, 2002)

ay man your mini-fro club is really struggling... we really need to win this game...


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Kobe is going for 50


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

Lamar has to have a big game. Its his former team and he should post up Mobley all day.


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

I like the way we matchup with them a lot. Kobe and Odom should be able to post up Ewing and Mobley for the whole game. Then if Kwame and Smush can keep Brand and Cassell from exploding we should win the game.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

shobe42 said:


> ay man your mini-fro club is really struggling... we really need to win this game...


haha im starting to give up hope that the mini fro will ever return..


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

No Maggette = No Win for the Clippers tonight!!!!


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

If the Lakers win they will have the same amount of wins as the Clippers have this year.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

Is this a home or away game?


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

The Clips and the Lakers play at the same place right?


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

^ Haha, I know, I was being facetious.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

It's an away game.. have a better chance


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

these kind of games must confuse mihm, he doesnt know to suck or put up decent numbers


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

I see a win tonight, No Mag for them. Kwame is one of the best low post defenders in the league. Win for us!


----------



## KDOS (Nov 29, 2005)

Cris said:


> these kind of games must confuse mihm, he doesnt know to suck or put up decent numbers


 :mob:


----------



## KDOS (Nov 29, 2005)

we're bad on back to back games, i hope we can pull this off. CLippers had our number the last time.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Steve Physioc!!!!! No!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Go Back To The Angels!!!!


----------



## ieatbabies (Aug 24, 2005)

Cris said:


> these kind of games must confuse mihm, he doesnt know to suck or put up decent numbers


 :rotf:


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Booo.. The Clippers announcers are the announcers on my NBA League Pass :sigh:


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

well your not missing much when you have Stu and Steve as your broadcasters


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Eh they are both annoying.. I've heard these turds before :curse:


----------



## nguyen_milan (Jun 28, 2005)

we continue to miss those damn FTs


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Wow can Cook shoot when he's in a zone 

Cook and Mihm with 18 combined (6/6 FG) 1st quarter points :clap:

Lakers up 29-18!


----------



## ShowTimeLakers2005 (Oct 19, 2005)

I thnink Lakers will Win this. Clippers are getting their asswhupped


----------



## Potasyo (Jan 1, 2006)

Mihm and Cook are hot.. and two of clippers' big men are in foul trouble


----------



## ShowTimeLakers2005 (Oct 19, 2005)

Kobe is 1 of 9 tonight. He should look to pass now


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

****


----------



## nguyen_milan (Jun 28, 2005)

we let the lead slip away, Kobe 1-9 not good


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Kobe, STOP SHOOTING THREES!


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

Just came in at 7 minutes left in the 2nd. Just saw Odom sink a J, how many does he have?


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

What a pass by trigger!


----------



## nguyen_milan (Jun 28, 2005)

At least we see nice effort from Kwame but this team needs to practice FTs badly


----------



## nguyen_milan (Jun 28, 2005)

terrible defense in 2nd qt


----------



## Potasyo (Jan 1, 2006)

Lakers blew the lead..


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

The Clippers are just getting away with murder right now.

Mobley got to the FT line off of two Wafer fouls when Von just stood straight up and did nothing. Then Cassell jumped right into Wafer and got the foul called. Ridiculous.

Meanwhile, we are getting hacked, slapped and pulled every time we get into the paint and aren't getting much out of it.

Where is the defensive intensity we had in the 1st Q? They scored almost 40pts in the 2nd...pathetic.

This isn't looking good.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Lovely.. Another crap night at the line.. 14-21!


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

First Half recap

Kobe starts off cold (but comentators mentioned that he did not have the court 3 hours before the game as usual because it was only open for the Clippers:raised_ey )
The Lakers still get off on a good start because every body was sharing the ball; plus Cooks offense. The Lakers were up as many as twelve and score 30 points in the first quarter. That is when the Clippers' coach decided to bring Livingston out for ball movement and energy. The Clippers were now awake on offense and started a small run. The Lakers did not answer because they seems more concerned about Kobe getting out of his funk. Phil noticed this and instead of drawing plays where Kobe will be facillitating, he took him out completely. Sasha was force to come in. With a bad defensive lineup and with Cassell also on the floor, our point guards showed their inexpeirence and really hurt us. Because of foul trouble Von, another inexperience guard, had to come in. He provided energy but he was also a walking foul plus he did not make a shot. Kobe comes back in and handles Cassell better but was still off on offense. In the end the lakers are now down by five at the half.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

Kobe's cold, that's really the difference tonight. Though the defense wasn't good in the 2nd quarter either. Lakers need to start very strong in the 3rd.


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

Boxscore anyone?


----------



## nguyen_milan (Jun 28, 2005)

Someone please teach this tem shooting FTs


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Kobe is fustrated and rightly so because he is the only one that is taking this game seriously.


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Now if Elton faces up agianst Kwame facing the basket then Kwame is done. Kwame is a post defender.


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

The Lakers tried to match the intesity of the Clippers but it turned into a shoot out. The Clippers never cooled down. This time I say Phil should have called a timeout earlier because now the whole team is fustrated


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Keys for Lakers to win this game:

*Odom needs to facilitate!!!*
*They Need Cook's Offense!!*


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Good, Kobe's hot now. We have a shot at this.


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Kobe bringing them back but they realy need to get cook going.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

And unfortanetly Kobe will be jacking up shots trying to lead the team back. I'm sure he will but sometimes it just gets annoying.. but I guess that's what he has to do..


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Cook takes the charge then COOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOK.. THREE :clap:

Down just 4..


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

*GOD BLESS COOK!!!!!*


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Draws the charge on Livingston.. :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

YES.. Momentum shifter maybe.. Nice first minute..

Bryant.. BINGO :rofl:


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Wow.. God.. Kobe.. Wow..

Cook CHARGE>.

It's been the Cook effort and Kobe shooting.. Nice turnaround!!


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Oh.. My goodness.. Kobe another triple :jawdrop:

Damn.. Livingston


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Cook triple.. WOW!!


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Coooooook!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Coooook


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

The One said:


> *They Need Cook's Offense!!*


Hell yeah boy! You called it!


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Sasha!


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Do you realize that Kobe might actually end up shooting 50%? :rofl: I'm glad he turned it on at the right time..


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

My lord.. Gotta love Cook's effort this last 2 minutes :clap:


----------



## Potasyo (Jan 1, 2006)

Wow.. what a turnaround. The last 3 minutes of the 3rd were key.

Lakers 97, Clippers 88!


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Sasha


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

What a turnaround.. Kinda odd it started when Cook came in and Cook and Kobe went off? 

Now if they blow this then I'm gonna be pissed..


----------



## Potasyo (Jan 1, 2006)

Sasha, Kobe and Cook are just jacking up 3's.. good thing Kwame's there..


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

It's the Rudy T 3PT Contest guys and girls.. :laugh:


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

"THATS SO PERSONAL"

-Jeanie Buss


----------



## nguyen_milan (Jun 28, 2005)

wooo hoooo gone for a while and we up by 10


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Clippers back in it.. Kinda knew that was coming.. Kobe starting to miss..

Lakers walk up the court :curse: Goodness!


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Kobe cooled off. Now it's time to feed Cook


----------



## Potasyo (Jan 1, 2006)

Kaman fouls out!


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

Kwame made a FT and and then a Clippers TO.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

:banana:'s for:

Kwame: 10 pts, 10 boards
Lamar: 9 pts, 10 boards
Mihm: 14 pts, 10 boards
Kobe: 46 pts, 8 boards, 8 assists
Cook: 16 pts, 3 boards 

Now just dont blow it..


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Our free throw shooting sucks. And enough with the threes please.


----------



## The MAMBA (Jan 6, 2006)

Kobe is the best mother f*cker in the league. By far and away.


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

I said Kobe's going for 50


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

The MAMBA said:


> Kobe is the best mother f*cker in the league. By far and away.


HEL......YEAH!!!!!


----------



## The MAMBA (Jan 6, 2006)

Damn Im glad Kobe got his own kicks and shoe line comming out...but he needs to go back to rocking purple and gold Jays ala 2003. He's the closest thing to Jordan, and one of his biggest fans. He needs to rock Jordan's baby.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

They found a way to blow it.. amazing..


----------



## The MAMBA (Jan 6, 2006)

Chill man. The NBA is all about runs and spurts. Clips were bound to come back. Let's hope the Lake show can pull through.


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Game kinda close


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

Lakers have the ball and lead by 3.


----------



## Potasyo (Jan 1, 2006)

We need a bucket and a stop..


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Cmon get a bucket.. 

Cook jumper missed..

MIHM OVER THE BACK FOUL


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Umm.. wow?


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Yep. Game of runs. Cook realy killed us right there


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

You know what the bad part is? If kobe takes it to the hole he won't be called a foul.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Ssssssssshhhhiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiitttttttttttttttttttt


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

KOBE!!! Lakers up 110-109! PLEASE WIN!!


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Umm wow..

It comes down to DEFENSE for the Lakers.. 

Go figure..


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

I told you they wont call a foul - at least Kobe made the shot though. Now the Clippers can win because they are bringing it in the Brand and Kwame can not do anothing.


----------



## Potasyo (Jan 1, 2006)

110-109.. oh my.


----------



## The MAMBA (Jan 6, 2006)

Great game.


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Smush!!!!!!!


----------



## nguyen_milan (Jun 28, 2005)

Please win... DEFENSE!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Smush With The Steal!!!!!!!!!!

112-109! Hell Yeah!!


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS

SMUSH BREAKAWAY SLAM!!!

:clap:

They can tie it with a 3 tho


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

What The **** What The **** Is He Thinking? **** **** ****!!!


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

I love you, Smushy!!!!!!!!!!!! :bsmile:


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Stu Lantz just made a good point...Smush should've tried to run out the clock...Clips better not tie it.


----------



## The MAMBA (Jan 6, 2006)

SMUSH!!! Way to play... Keep pretending you on the blacktops of New York.


----------



## nguyen_milan (Jun 28, 2005)

Smuuuuuuuuuuuuuuussssssssssssssssssshhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Potasyo (Jan 1, 2006)

Smush


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

Good play Smush. It looked like he wanted to maybe slow it up and just run out the clock, which might have worked, but putting points on the board is the surest way to go in that situation.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Now that I think about it.. Smush shoulda ran out the clock.. :curse:

Oh well.. 

Retarded play by the LAC team..

Lakers win 112 - 109


----------



## GTA Addict (Jun 27, 2005)

LMAO SMush should have held onto it


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Lakers Win!!


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Kobe Cook Smush (and Livingston) Win The Game.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

:banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: 

Smush, Smush, Smush, Smush


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

I told you Kobe was going for fifty.


----------



## Potasyo (Jan 1, 2006)

Lakers win! Kobe with 50, 8 and 8.


----------



## nguyen_milan (Jun 28, 2005)

WE WWWWWWWWWWWWWWWIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIINNNNNNNNNNNN THank GOD! Are you Kobe??? LOL


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Final: Lakers 112 - Clippers 109


```
Name  	Min  	FG  	3Pt  	FT  	Off  	Reb  	Ast  	TO  	Stl  	Blk  	PF  	Pts 
Odom 	39 	3-7 	1-1 	2-4 	3 	10 	4 	2 	0 	0 	4 	9 
Brown 	37 	3-5 	0-0 	4-7 	4 	10 	3 	1 	0 	1 	4 	10 
Mihm 	34 	5-12 	0-0 	4-6 	4 	10 	1 	1 	0 	0 	3 	14 
Bryant 	45 	17-41 	7-15 	9-10 	3 	8 	8 	3 	1 	0 	2 	50 
Parker 	25 	3-8 	1-3 	1-4 	0 	0 	3 	0 	1 	0 	4 	8 
Vujacic 21 	1-4 	1-3 	0-0 	0 	0 	2 	0 	2 	0 	3 	3 
Cook 	19 	6-9 	2-3 	2-2 	1 	3 	0 	0 	0 	0 	2 	16 
George 	10 	1-3 	0-0 	0-0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	3 	2 
Wafer 	3 	0-2 	0-2 	0-0 	0 	0 	1 	0 	1 	0 	3 	0 
Totals 	233 	39-91 	12-27 	22-33 	15 	41 	22 	7 	5 	1 	28 	112
```
Kobe with 50, 8, and 8 but here we go.. Pathetic.. he shot 41 times and 15 three's.. Also had 3 turnovers..


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

Brian34Cook said:


> Final: Lakers 112 - Clippers 109
> 
> 
> ```
> ...


thats a good thing


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

What a game! Kobe goes for 50! Woooo What a win!


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

too bad the clips could of tied it.. mobley actually made that three he just needed like 1 more second


----------



## essaywhuman (Aug 10, 2005)

That was one of the most ridiculous games I've EVER seen. During the course of the game I was :biggrin: :curse:  :clap:  :curse: :banana: 

Kobe was simply amazing and big props to Smush!


----------



## nguyen_milan (Jun 28, 2005)

Yeah pathetic, he shot 41 times but had only 8 asts, jacked up 15 3 and only made 7 and what? 3 TOs thats unacceptable!!


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

dannyM said:


> too bad the clips could of tied it.. mobley actually made that three he just needed like 1 more second



Good thing Livingstons an idiot and dribbling the clock out!


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

If you guys couldnt tell my post was sarcasm :laugh:


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Brian34Cook said:


> Final: Lakers 112 - Clippers 109
> 
> 
> ```
> ...


Kwame with a double double!?


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

The One said:


> Kwame with a double double!?


and good defense :biggrin:


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

A 50/8/8 statline is pretty ridiculous, haven't seen one of those in a while. Kobe still shot too much, but I can't blame him when Cook is the only one that brings his balls. 

Which brings me to my next point; Cook deserves "mad" respect. This guy's jumper is just automatic. Has 16 points on 6/9 shooting off the bench and a couple really good defensive stops all by himself. He's nowhere near as worthless as he used to be, he's turning into a real NBA role player. He's no Horry, but his jumper and (hopefully someday) his post D will come around to the point where maybe he'll be a vital piece. 

Anyway, fun game to watch.


----------



## essaywhuman (Aug 10, 2005)

EHL said:


> A 50/8/8 statline is pretty ridiculous, haven't seen one of those in a while. Kobe still shot too much, but I can't blame him when Cook is the only one that brings his balls.
> 
> Which brings me to my next point; Cook deserves "mad" respect. This guy's jumper is just automatic. Has 16 points on 6/9 shooting off the bench and a couple really good defensive stops all by himself. He's nowhere near as worthless as he used to be, he's turning into a real NBA role player. He's no Horry, but his jumper and maybe someday his post D will come around to the point where he'll be a valuable piece.
> 
> Anyway, fun game to watch.


Yeah, that 3 he hit at the end of the 3rd was HUGE. Then he went on and hit open shots whenever they collapsed on Kobe. Great game by him.


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

its gonna be scary once maggette comes back for the clippers.

they got one hell of a team with livingston back

i dont think it was entirely livingston's fault for the clippers lost. it was dunleavy's playcalling that cost the game.


----------



## clips_r_teh_wieners (Nov 4, 2005)

well that was definitely one of the better clip laker games i've seen so far. kobe was pretty much unstoppable in the second half. clips just made too many defensive mistakes in the end and let kobe pretty much take the game over. yup, this team is definitely in a slump rite now. good luck to ur team the rest of the season


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

WWWWAAAAAHHHOOOO! Winning streak!


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

The One said:


> Kobe will *not* score 50. I guarantee it.



Man, you were way off!


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> Man, you were way off!


 
:naughty: :biggrin:


----------



## shobe42 (Jun 21, 2002)

man its so much more peacful over here... i was just in a war with idiots on that general board...

tonight had to be one of the sloppiest,craziest games i have seen in a while...

i thought Kobe really rose above it in the 2nd and was amzing in bringing us back... luckily cookie played wit some balls... he is really impressing me lately... thats saying a lot considering how i felt bout him last year...

also... i wish we would trade Odomfor Artest... he really has not become a solid 2ndary performer yet... he's a good player and great talent... but eventually ima get sick of waiting for him... he just doesnt bring it enough nights...


----------



## The MAMBA (Jan 6, 2006)

I hope next game Kobe goes off for 50 again.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

LoL I love that thread I started in the NBA forum :rofl:


----------



## shobe42 (Jun 21, 2002)

The MAMBA said:


> I hope next game Kobe goes off for 50 again.


i;d rather see 30 or 35 and watch the team get to where they were at 2 or 3 weeks ago... we wont become a great team this way... not a knock on Kobe but the other guys have to bring it so he can sit back and play more steady and easily


----------



## shobe42 (Jun 21, 2002)

Brian34Cook said:


> LoL I love that thread I started in the NBA forum :rofl:


punk, haha... you fired the shots and left me and mamba (who kinda reminds me of the lunatic)to fight a war...


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

I had to close the thread though, too much fighting and not enough respectful debating. Try harder next time guys (I won't name names, you know who you are!!!!!).


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

shobe42 said:


> punk, haha... you fired the shots and left me and mamba (who kinda reminds me of the lunatic)to fight a war...


I was reading the whole thing. What a thread. It grew to eight pages in just 30 mins.


----------



## essaywhuman (Aug 10, 2005)

EHL said:


> I had to close the thread though, too much fighting and not enough respectful debating. Try harder next time guys (I won't name names, you know who you are!!!!!).


Thank you. Gotta love having a mod over at the general forums who's a Laker fan.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

The One said:


> I was reading the whole thing. What a thread. It grew to eight pages in just 30 mins.


That was my point but I dont think anyone really got my point :rofl:


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

mang said:


> Thank you. Gotta love having a mod over at the general forums who's a Laker fan.


Hmmm R-Star would have a wet dream reading that.


----------



## shobe42 (Jun 21, 2002)

yea thanks for closin EHL... i couldnt stop looking at it... its redicoulous how one guy can generate so much nonsense...

from both sides... we got a few fools on our side to... and it doesnt help the sane ones arguments


----------



## M-Blade (Oct 19, 2005)

Yo... just giving you guys congrats for the win... good game tonight even though I'm disappointed the Clips couldn't pull it off.

Can't wait for the rematch at the end of February... hopefully I'll be able to go to that one.

...and lastly... big props to Kobe for making all those 3's... for some of them I was just like :eek8:


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

Anyone notice Kobe was not rocking his new Signature shoes :curse: he was wearing the 2k5's.


----------



## Pnack (Aug 23, 2005)

^yea i did actually they were pretty tight!


----------



## air_nitta (Sep 7, 2005)

Cook, Kobe played terrific - Mihm was solid too. Congrats to your team on a fantastic win, i hope we can turn our slump around soon...


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

what a rivalry


----------

